# Questions for 1st Consultant Appointment



## weeoonagh (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi ya everyone!!

A big thanks to all of you who signed the petition.. sorry for the short notice but I'd just found out about it the day before it was due to finish.  

Hope your all keeping well and lots of  to everyone having treatment at the moment.

My DH had his vasectomy reversal last week, however the consultant is not very hopeful that it'll work, However I did take your advice and got our GP to refer us to the RFC back in Feb just in case this was going to be the situation.(DH is now taking the p£$$ saying that I sound like a troll....  situation situation.. deed a leed eel dee...)

Well to my shock I got a phone call from the RFC today to see if we can go for our initial consultation on Friday morning   

I'm now in such a tizzz what questions should we remember to ask??

Any help much appreciated

Cheers
Weeoonagh


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

weeoonagh didn't want to read and run!

Wishing you good luck for Friday I'm sorry - I've drawn a blank at even thinking what questions you should ask........it's the drugs   Do you know who your consultant is?  Gillian WIlliamson gave me her email so that if I had forgotten to ask anything I could email and she is fairly good at replying too 

anyhow good luck I hope all goes well for you both xx

Kate


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya weeoonagh think we may have been in a similar situation to yourselves.  My DH has azoospermia ie, no sperm found in semen sample he provided.  So in ways it is the same as you if the channels for releasing sperm are now blocked!

DH's GP coldly told us we had 3 options 1.sperm donor, 2.adoption or 3.neither of the above! Can you believe the cheek!!!!!!

Well anyway we went to appts with DR Mc Faul and he was lovely and explained that they would have to go in using a needle to Dh and take out the sperm.  This procedure is TESE and we will have this combined with ICSI it would be interesting to ask will this be something similar to yourselves.

Hope this helps if I can help you with anything else please let me know!

SB


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi weeoonagh how did you and DH get on today??........good news I hope!!!!!!!!


----------

